# Question about license plate bracket ED + PDC



## Jimmeh (May 9, 2008)

Hi guys, I searched and wasn't able to find any information on this.

I did the ED last month and i'm picking up my car on Thursday at the PDC.

We took everything out of the car including the license plate mounting brackets before we dropped it off...

...should I bring them w/ me to pick up the car? 

I'm pretty sure the PDC is gonna have the car all ready to go by the time I get there.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Are you talking about frt or back. the back should be on the car when you pick it up. If you took of the front you might want to check with "I won today" on performance delivery center forum, he can check for you.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Bring them with you. The port will put on another rear bracket, however they do not provide any screws or another front bracket.

If you want us to install a front bracket, we will need the bracket and the screws that are used to mount it to the bumper along with the screws that hold the plate to the bracket.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

They will also need you to stand there in person and "order" them to drill holes in the front of your baby. Ouch!


----------



## Jimmeh (May 9, 2008)

MikeMidd said:


> They will also need you to stand there in person and "order" them to drill holes in the front of your baby. Ouch!


I know, Donnie kept asking me "ARE YOU SURE YOU WANT TO DO THIS???"

I didn't want to, but I didn't want to deal with the tickets.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Wait till you get pulled over the first time and tell them the bracket was on backorder and you're on your way to have it installed.....


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm driving without a front plate and so far no tickets. If I do get stopped, I'm going to plead ignorance. LOL.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow.. I'm glad I live in a state where front plates are not needed. Keeps the car looking sharp!


----------



## Jimmeh (May 9, 2008)

IrvRobinson said:


> Wait till you get pulled over the first time and tell them the bracket was on backorder and you're on your way to have it installed.....


smart man :thumbup:


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

To the OP...you can change your sig now......

Best of luck with your new ride! :thumbup:


----------

